# Twentekanaal



## Christian87 (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo,wollte mal wissen ob man mit dem Vispass am Twentekanaal angeln kann? Oder ob man noch eine zusätzliche Erlaubnis benötigt? Darf man dort auch Nachtangeln ? Kennt jemand eventuell ne gute Stelle für Hecht ,Zander? Gruß Chris .


----------



## Sascha777 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Twentekanaal*

Hallo,

du kannst auf die Seite visplanner.nl gehenund dort deine Vispas- Nummer und den Ort (ungefähr in der Nähe, wo du angeln möchtest) eingeben. Es Werden alle Gewässer farblich markiert angezeigt, wo du angeln darfst un wo nicht, den es ist schwer zu sagen, zu welchem holländischen Verein dein Vispas gehört und wo du damit angeln kannst ( es gibt viele Unterschiede abhängig von jeweiligen Verein).

Wenn du nachts angeln möchtest, dann brauchst du zusätzlich die Erlaubnis dazu (kostet 10€, wird per Internet bestellt, du bekommst ein Aufkleber, dass du dann auf dein Vispas hinten in den Rechteck kleben kannst) und beim Visplaner muss du rechts ein Häckchen setzen (Symbol mit Halbmond) und es werden alle Gewässer angezeigt, wo du nachts angeln kannst.

Ich hoffe ich habe dir geholfen.


----------



## Haesel (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Twentekanaal*

Es macht sich keiner die Arbeit, Hauptsache hier erst mal fragen. Du bekommst die Liste bei jedem Vispas dabei und kannst sehen wo du angeln darfst.


----------



## Christian87 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Twentekanaal*

Gut danke ,der Twentekanal  steht drin. War bisher immer in Roermond am Oolderlplass.


----------



## Heiko112 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Twentekanaal*

Twente Kanaal hat aber noch zusätzliche Besonderheiten.
Da wurde "Laufrecht erteilt". Gibt zwar Stellen da darfst du Angeln, kannste aber nicht weil z.B. nur VIOS (Niederländischer Angelverein) Mitglieder da lang gehen dürfen.

Dort stehen dann aber Schilder die dir den Weg weisen, oder ebend nicht.

 Wegen der Nachtangelei: Dafür brauchst du den Nachtvispas.
 Ob das am Twente Kanaal erlaubt ist kann ich dir nicht sagen.


Heiko


----------



## Christian87 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Twentekanaal*

Kennt jemand eventuell einen Adresse am Twentekanal ? Wo es problemlos klappt.


----------



## Bronco84 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Twentekanaal*

Würde es problemlose stellen geben,ich glaube die wären schneller Überlaufen als man gucken kann. Und dann wären sie auch nicht mehr problemlos. :-D   Kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das der twente nicht immer einfach ist. Aber man kann auch Sternstunden erleben.  
Da gibts nur eins. Hinfahren und probieren probieren probieren. ;-). 
Gruß bronco


----------

